# My skeeter pee/hard lemonade experiment..



## Dirtydog420 (May 14, 2011)

I am going to try to make a skeeter pee/ hard lemonade that will be carbonated. I am basicly looking to replicate Mike's.. 

I have just started to do research.. And have a couple questions..

I am planning to use the basic skeeter recipe, however my questions are:

Should I try adding dry malt to make the flavor right?

For people to who make beer, I am looking to have it be carbonated like Mikes or beer, I make sparkling wine but its very bubbly, way more than beer, how much sugar per gallon to make it carbonated?

Any suggestions on a yeast to use? Beer? Wine? Champagne? Other?

Thanks for the thoughts and replies


----------



## closetwine (May 14, 2011)

You're going to have to keg or otherwise carbonate it.... You have to use sorbate to backsweeten and I don't think priming sugar will work here. Trust me I doubt you want to drink it without it backsweetened.... it's like sucking on a lemon!


----------



## Dirtydog420 (May 14, 2011)

Can use lactose to back sweeten.. Non-firm sugar..


----------



## closetwine (May 14, 2011)

Dirtydog420 said:


> Can use lactose to back sweeten.. Non-firm sugar..



Ok. I didn't know that! Thanks for the info! When you just say sugar around here there's no telling what some1 means... Hubby asked me to carbonate some and this is really helpful!
Thanks!


----------



## Dirtydog420 (May 14, 2011)

Welcome.. Just expect that you need much more lactose than regular sugar.. Its not nearly as sweet..

Lactose is used a lot in beer making...

There is also malto dextrine(?) that is used for sweetening..


----------



## closetwine (May 14, 2011)

I've still got at least a month until I start my first beer. LOL! I mew what the second one was (i'm not gonna try to spell it  )but didn't know about Lactose... Learn something new everyday around here!


----------

